# Illustrated Adventures



## Furiianda (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi! This is a choose-your-own-adventure style comic strip.
Basically, what you do is post a suggested course of action for us (the artists) to illustrate and incorporate into the adventure. Alraune will be helping out with these!
We'll pick suggestions we like, and you can suggest as many things _as_ you like, but if we don't want to follow a particular suggestion, continuing to suggest the same thing won't help.
If it seems a bit strange just suggest something simple ("go and try to find a sandwich to eat" or "talk to that person over there") and you'll see how it works.


Our story begins with Versilius. 

Sleeping somewhat comfortably atop his satisfyingly large pile of treasure, in his wonderful cave home, Versilius is surely one very wealthy dragon.





Wealthy in one sense, anyway. For although he's got enough sparklies for his next few descendants, at least, sitting on it DOES get boring, eventually...
So he's decided to... uh... well, he hasn't decided yet.





Nope. No idea. But the sun is rising just now, so it's a great time to set out and see what he can find. Right?

I think he needs some help, personally...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 24, 2011)

hmm, sounds interesting.

Walk outside of the cave and watch the sunrise.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 24, 2011)

*Go ask the local human population if he can help them somehow, to make up for all of those sheep.

*Go eat some sheep.

(cool idea)


----------



## Aisling (Feb 24, 2011)

Versilius decides to walk outside and watch the sunrise. Are those sheep over the horizon?





Though it's not normally in his nature to do so, Ver decides to go ask some nearby people about the sheep or something. It doesn't go over well.





Annnd so he decides to eat breakfast.


----------



## Lili (Feb 24, 2011)

*Take an afternoon nap


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 24, 2011)

*fly to the nearest town and look for more sheep for lunch. and possibly dinner.


----------



## Furiianda (Feb 24, 2011)

*I promise it won't be blotchy again next time >:*

Versilius takes a nice, long, scenic flight over the countryside...





Suddenly he comes across a paddock. But, there are no sheep...
It's filled with cows!





They're all nice and penned in too. How convenient! But maybe it's a bit early to be eating again, since breakfast has only just passed... and those cows seemed to be having a nice conversation. Maybe... relax in the shade of the tree until something combusts randomly...? Hm!


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 24, 2011)

* relax in the shade until a cow bursts into flames


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 24, 2011)

*Use super-dragon-hearing/firebreath to detect and then set alight cow flatulence.


----------



## Furiianda (Feb 24, 2011)

*Wow this is much better when I use pen!*

Well, after a little wait, it looked like the cows weren't going to ignite _themselves..._ how disappointing. Time to give them a little help!





But there was one problem. Far too many cows...





As you can see, Versilius must be thinking to himself, "Why did I have to eat so much? WHY?!" 
Anyway, it should be fine after a little while. Unless they were diseased or something. Mmhmm! Digesting time is great planning time, too... with the day ripe for picking and the sun all a-smilin'... life is great!! Well, at least, it will be great once the bloated feeling wears off.


----------



## Lili (Feb 25, 2011)

*He starts looking for a friend.  Even a bloodthirsty monster needs friends


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 25, 2011)

* go to the nearest town and eat a bakery for desert


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 25, 2011)

*find the nearest donut shop.


----------



## Furiianda (Feb 25, 2011)

The humans he knows live in small, flammable homes and run screaming and wailing when they see him. Boooring. Maybe it is time to see where else he could go, considering how much he's eaten. He probably needs to fly it off or he'll get self-conscious. The humans are probably too silly to be able to communicate properly like a good dragon can anyway! But hey, trying wouldn't hurt either... oh, so hard to decide.

Now, he saw a few things from the sky, of course. There's that forest to the south, and those mountains he lives near... what place would be best for some mid-morning exercise?
(If he had to put it on a map or something, it'd look a little something... like this! Current location marked with X.)


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Feb 27, 2011)

Go to the forest and work out using trees as dumbbells.


----------



## hyphen (Feb 27, 2011)

Take a drink in the river or go swimming


----------



## Lili (Feb 28, 2011)

Go back home only to find a female dragon waiting there instead


----------



## SonicNintendo (Mar 7, 2011)

*Go hurdling over mountains and wreak more havoc?  I don't know.


----------

